# samsung st1000lm024 not detected



## DarkVapor (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi, I have found this forum site in the hope that someone of you're technical expertise will be able to help me, 

My problem is my hard-drive is 1tb code listed above. 
Today i turned my laptop on and it said hard-drive not found please install a working hard-drive/operating system. 

I just got married in November and all my wedding photos are on this hard-drive so it is paramount that i get my photos back.

The hard-drive in question is spinning and there is no clicking noise or beeping sound, So from my own research i have found that this is not broken, 
But i am at a loss as to find out how to retrieve my photos and all other things that i have saved to this hard-drive over the past few months. 

What i have been trying,,, 
One, 
I have a connection that allows me to connect my hard-drive externally to my laptop and still the hard-drive won't connect to my laptop, as in work. 

The hard-drive that is in my laptop, as i try to get the 1TB working is a 250 gig hard-drive. I am thinking, because the main hard-drive is 1tb would this cause confusion with my 250gig hard-drive that may cause my 1tb to stop functioning properly?

Or is the hard-drive in question just at to having enough and gave up so to speak.
as i said it is spinning and running really smooth like any other hard-drive that is working properly. 
Can anyone help or give me step by step help to get me my photos back, 
I would greatly appreciate anyone helping me out as anyone can understand it is imperative i get my wedding pictures. 

Thanks for reading and any input will be of great help.
Cheer's Tech support.
:smile:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If the drive is not being recognized by two different computers, it's likely toast.

When it's externally connected to the second PC is the drive listed in Disk Manager?

If the drive is properly recognized, you may be able to retrieve your data. If the drive is not recognized or recognized properly, there isn't anything that can be done.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

You can call Geek Squad and ask them if they can retrieve your data but it may be a heavty price and no guarantee. If it were my wedding photos it may be worth the price. Worth a try. http://www.geeksquad.com/services/computers/data-recovery.aspx


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I have a connection that allows me to connect my hard-drive externally to my laptop


 Please explain this connection? Is it a USB adapter, Dock or Enclosure? 
With the drive attached, go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc*, Right click the *diskmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Disk Management *window is your drive listed here? Does it say the file system is *Unallocated Space*? Or does it say the Disk # (Disk, 1, Disk 2 etc) is *Not Initialized*? If it's either of those, you can try and recover your files using the free TestDisk Program. I have had the best luck with GetDataBack. You will need another drive of the same size or larger to restore your files to. 
In the future, be sure to backiup files that are_ Paramount_, to more then one HDD in case of disaster.


----------

